# out of time cam & 1/2???



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

Most likely your string has stretched some and you need to have it put into a bow press and have the cable twisted to bring things back to specs.Your shop will usually do this for you for a small fee!good luck!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Is it me or is the "1.5" starting to sound mere and more like a "2".
(2 cam bow that is).


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

ok thanks iv been having shooting issues that should help huh?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nccrutch said:


> Is it me or is the "1.5" starting to sound mere and more like a "2".
> (2 cam bow that is).



All cams, 1, 2 and 1.5's have to be timed.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

Do a search for cam 1/2 timing here. Javi has a picture that explains it all and how to correct it.


----------



## Will Wisp (Dec 20, 2002)

When your cables are running through these guide holes this is where you are getting your best performance,all cables creep in length to some degree,its not a big deal,just have someone press the bow and twist the cables back to where the cable intersect the holes again.Its just a basic maintenence issue,thats all.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Cam 1/2 timing really has nothing to do with those holes. This pic shows IMHO the only way to do it right.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

That's the one  
I've got it taped to the wall of my home shop


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have got kinda the same problem. I was at first having a hard time getting my A to A set. When I finally got that taken care of I notice the cable on the top cam was right on the edge of the performance marks and the cable on the bottom cam was WAY outside the the marks. I twisted and untwisted and was only able to get the bottom cable a little closer. I am going to print out the above pic and start from scratch and see what happens.


----------



## grinderMatt_PA (Mar 12, 2003)

*AKDoug has it exactly*

This is what I did with my Ultratec when I first got it over a year ago, and yes, the string has stretched some, but anyhoo, I put it on the crankboard last week and it's still where it needs to be. Oh, by the way, it isnt in between, or even on the lines and still smashes x's. Try to fix it like AKDoug said, then set it and forget it. Seems like the more I think about something not being right, I dont shoot right, lol. Good luck.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

FORGET THE "TIMING" MARKS ON A CAM.5!! THEY DON'T MEAN A #$#@# thing!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jabwa said:


> FORGET THE "TIMING" MARKS ON A CAM.5!! THEY DON'T MEAN A #$#@# thing!!!!



Amatuer Spiral Cammer :embarasse :wink: You still have alot to learn grasshopper. :angel:


----------

